# [solved] kde4 und distcc beißen sich

## franzf

hi,

Hab grad etwas trouble mit distcc. Ich hab nen singlecore, der sich bei jedem kde-release mehr abmüht, mittlerweile kompiliert der ~12h... (war früher nciht so)

Darum wollte ich das etwas abkürzen und den AthonII X3 einspannen, der hier noch im Netzwerk hängt.

Funktioniert eigentlich auch wunderbar - aber leider nicht mit den kde-Paketen :/

subversion mochte ihn, curl, boost - nur nicht kde.

```
distcc[11733] (dcc_build_somewhere) Warning: failed to distribute, running locally instead
```

bekomme ich bei jeder source-Datei.

Resultat: Durch das MAKEOPTS="-j5" geht mir mein Rechner in die Knie :/ Hab nur 1GB RAM, und bei C++ reicht das nicht für 5 parallele builds (Irgendwann fängt der wie wild zu swappen an, hilft aber nix...-> "Internal Compiler Error").

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob ich irgend was spezielles drehen muss, dass ich das Problem aus der Welt bekomme und auch nach <2h mit dem kde-update durch bin.

Configs sind eigentlich default:

Ich steh mit "--allow" in der /etc/conf.d/distccd des X3, in meiner /etc/distcc/hosts steht der X3 mit entsprechender Verteilung der Builds drinnen.

Thx

FranzLast edited by franzf on Sat Apr 03, 2010 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Bamm!

Wie bei den meisten Problemen springt mich auch hier die Lösung direkt nach dem Post an...

http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Prerequisites#Troubleshooting_2

 *Quote:*   

> If you use distcc, configure qt with -no-pch.

 

Und ich Trottel hab natürlich alles qt mit USE="pch" kompiliert. Naja...

Und ich seh grad, es gibt auch icecream. Vllt. werd ich das mal ausprobieren.

Grüßle

Franz

----------

## franzf

Nix Bammm..

pch komplett aus den USE-Flags rausgenommen, qt neu gebaut - und immer noch das selbe Verhalten.

Hat jemand noch nen Tip?

// edit:

Es ist in jedem Fall besser geworden.

Ich weiß nicht welche Sourcefiles nicht verteilt werden können, aber 90% gehen zum Kompilieren an den anderen Rechner, htte da wohl ein komisches Paket beobachtet (marble). Naja, gut iss  :Smile: 

----------

